# Civil service lay-offs



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Does anyone know exactly how the civil service lay-off list works? If you are laid off from city/town X, and then your name appears on the list for city/town Y, do you still need to meet the residency requirements in order to be hired in that community?

The reason I ask is because I have heard of possible lay-offs all over the Commonwealth. Is a laid off cop from East Longmeadow expected to move to Boston if they are willing to hire?

Any info would be helpful.


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

I went online to HRD's website and found out the following regarding the "layoff list." If layed off from a dept. you go on a re-instatement and a re-employment list. The re-instatement list is good for 10yrs and basically guarantees you a job in the dept you were layed off from. The re-employment list is good for 2yrs and works in the following manner. The state is divided into regions (5 or 6 i think). A PO layed off in Springfield cannot get a job in Boston. You can only be offered a job within your region. If another dept within your region wants to hire, they must offer you the job FIRST above EVERYONE else.
By the way, I have very trustworthy information that there are currently only two people on the "layoff list" and they are from the cape. I would expect however that this list will be growing in the near future.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the info, where did you reference the same region hire only info?


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

http://www.state.ma.us/hrd/employment/EM_Civil_Service/EM_Civil_Service_Forms/EM_CS_Form39.doc


----------



## LINSY (Jan 6, 2003)

Im also on the cutting block and from Metrowest.... I was wondering the same things? Are there jobs in our area -?? Everyone is cutting. How long before unemployment kicks in if you dont get hired somewhere else?? and is there health insurance while you are out - I hate the not knowing and everyone tells you not to worry there will be no lay offs - but it doesnt effect them so they dont care... Its a tough position to be in... Like me- Start saving because it sounds like they are going to give us no notice at all!!!!!!!


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

On a related note- My Dept just had I think 15 or 16 guys graduate from the Plymouth Academy. In fact the graduation is tomorrow in Bridgewater I think.

The city met with these almost graduates this week and told them that there was no money but they weren't being laid off- they were being "furloughed" or on "recess" until on or after 06 July. 

They came to the station today to pick up their badges and sidearms to wear to the graduation tomorrow, but they have to return them after the ceremony.

None of them are going to be sworn until after 06 July, so they can't work details. Obviously not being paid for a month and I assume no medical coverage. They can't collect unemployment because they aren't "laid off", merely at recess.

What's everyone think? legal? ethical? Does anyone but me have a problem with this? BTW I'm not one of the graduates. I'm just an old guy who hates to see new guys get screwed 'cause they may not now any better.


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

To add more lay-offs to the list, 14 of the 48 members of the 9th Reading Academy class are getting cut. Eight officers from a Metro-Boston community are getting cut the night of graduation. We all work hard to reach our goals in life (and in the academy) and these guys won't see the street for a while. 

Good Luck to all those getting layed-off. Let's hope some of that federal money trickles in to the Commonwealth quickly enough to help our brothers.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

After reading this thread I feel its necessary to clarify the above. The reemployment list for laid off PO's is STATEWIDE not regional.


----------

